# Trainer recommendations in northern va?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Also, my old trainer that moved said i should really find a female trainer to work with...says he respects men and won't try anything with them...thoughts on that?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What type of trainer are you looking for? How far from Alexandria are you willing to go? I can think of a few that may interest you.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, everything had been going great till a few events this past week. He's now going into bucking fits whenever anything makes him uncomfortable. We've both lost our trust and confidence in eachother now too 

I feel like I need someone to put some rides on him, help him get his confidence back up, then work with me on him. If I'm taking him somewhere for like 30 days I'm fine with anything around an hr travel from mount Vernon area of Alexandria. Prob little farther wouldn't kill me as long as I could go on my days off work. He's located in fairfax station, va.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What do you do with him? Style of riding?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

English, mostly trail riding but slowly trying to teach him a little dressage. Not sure if I'd ever actually try to show him though. We did a judged trail ride in April that I had an absolute blast at and want to do more of...was supposed to go to one at the end of this month but I'm not now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Practical Equine Training, Inc.

This is one guy I'm highly considering...he costs a LOT more but he seems worth it. He also highly encourages the rider to come out as much as possible to work with him and will put the rider on one of his horses at first to help regain confidence and teach you what hes teaching your horse so you can learn how to apply it to your horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I boarded here one winter and had Todd work with my horse and I. Did wonders for my confidence. He also has an indoor, so great for wintertime if her has room. Yes, he is parelli certified, and most of you all know I am not a parrelli-ite-but he is just a good horseman. I would recommend him highly. He will also help with the trail riding training, which many will not.
Parelli, Horseback Riding Lessons, English Riding Lessons, Western Riding Lessons, Horse Lessons, Horse Boarding, Horse Breeding, Horse Riding, Horse Training using the Parelli Natural Horsemanship method at The JBIT Ranch and Western Equestrian Cent


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Oo he looks pretty good too! Thanks for sharing, I might have to give him a call too!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not really a natural horseman type person so I don't know of as many trainers in that route but I have looked at this one a few times... Don't KNOW them but they hold a lot of clinics.

Cornerstone Horsemanship


----------

